# Biting Tongues



## sore (Jul 15, 2015)

It's still
_I love you_
I mean
_did you sleep okay?
_
I meant, _I miss you_
I mean
_When am I seeing you next?
_
It's, _I hope you're happy with her
_
I mean, _Did you have a good day?_
I meant
_I wish you hadn't left
_
I mean,_ I love you_
I mean, _I love you_.


----------



## musichal (Jul 15, 2015)

Good poem.  I wonder if alternating "I say" and "I mean" would give it more impact?  You know, contrasting what you say aloud with what you say internally.  I honestly don't know that it would - I just wonder.


----------



## Warren40 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ahhh the internal struggle! Has anything ever inspired more than love?

Nice work


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 15, 2015)

Sore... This, I adore! Felt the pain... and you put it all in a cool poetic style that absolutely showcased your message... Fabulous work... although, I was also wondering what Musichal was wondering.. Maybe switch out some of the lines.. or not.. either way, this works for me... Thanks for a cool read.. Peace..


----------



## writingworld (Jul 15, 2015)

I think you could tidy up the format a bit, but aside from that, I love it. I think a lot of us can relate to this one. Love the ending. Powerful.
"I mean,_ I love you
I mean, I love you."

_


----------



## Sonata (Jul 15, 2015)

I think it is lovely.


----------



## astrum (Jul 15, 2015)

So gentle and pretty, yet sad. I enjoyed this.


----------



## escorial (Jul 24, 2015)

the use of I carries the piece..I like it


----------

